# snap, crackle .... POP!



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I've had my Sony KDF-E50A10 (50" LCD RPTV) for about 3 years. For about a month or so the picture had been getting dimmer. This weekend the screen went black and the was a popping sound inside the TV.

Yep, the bulb blew. 

I did a bit of research and found that no one had a bulb in stock locally. I checked online and the best OE Sony XL-2400 bulb assembly was about $150.

I ultimately chose one from Ebay from someone with a great rating in TN. $119 shipped! I'm also getting $30 cashback via the Microsoft cashback program. It should be here Thursday. I can't wait.

Maybe I should have bought two ...


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Ebay sellers have varied greatly in their ability to supply OEM lamps. You can buy for essentially the same prices from reputable vendors that only sell OEM parts. For instance, in this case you could get the lamp with a 1 year warranty from Acme:

http://www.acme-sales.net/portal.php?product=!&country=USA


----------

